# Alligator Gar



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/fishing/articlecontent/11/2011/3023/mississippi-gets-aggressive-with-asian-carp


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder how they'll get rid of all the 200lb alligator gars LOL I heard that the tyrannosaurus rex would help get rid of them !!

....Lets go swimming !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its going to take a while for the gar to get big enough to really make a difference. Interesting though!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree,,, But I wonder what the long range plan is, and that the cure doesn't end up being worse than the illness.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And I would agree with that as it's happened around the world more than once!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One of my biologists freinds shared with me once....there will be a day where everything will be everywhere it can be or gone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that may happen ...But our biologists should first look for a solution to problems from the immediate environment. Why they would bring in an invasive species is beyond my thinking.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> One of my biologists freinds shared with me once....there will be a day where everything will be everywhere it can be or gone.


What had he been drinking?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My concern is that the gars will feed on game fish too. They don't discern between species. They're garbage eaters too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What do you call a game fish?

Over here game fish are salmon, trout and grayling fish with an adipose fin.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree Tom.

As for the professor/biologist he actually was talking to a class regarding natural selection and mans interferance. He started off speaking about how man will one day be one race. The whole thing revolved around if it was all eternal.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> My concern is that the gars will feed on game fish too. They don't discern between species. They're garbage eaters too.


Which are garbage eaters ? The carp or gars ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Same here Matt. Brian, Gar will eat anything that moves. They stink and are worthless like carp.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah yes the lowly carp....Another well thought out solution gone awry.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Carp and gars two things we really did not need but someone thought better


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Striped Bass too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Don, another wonderful idea.

Just like Lake trout in Yellow stone lake. It took some time but now there are next to no natvie cut throat due to the lakers.

The lakers were introduced in the 40's. In " 72 " I was there saw thousands of cut throats and there again in 2010 and saw none.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is yellow stone lake ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The lake in Yellowstone National park in Wyoming. Back in the day they thought it a good idea to stock lakers ( lake trout ) due to the depths of Yellowstone Lake. What they did not think about was what they were going to feed on. The fry of Cut throat trout turned out to be thier forage.

The cut throat still survive however nothing like they did. I ended up catching a few in the river below the falls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See what a difference it makes yellow stone lake as opposed to Yellowstone lake......I'm just sayin'


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers sure do.

Even reread it before I sent it out and did not catch that untill you mentioned it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DOH !!

Good on you for trying !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly how I feel.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately man has been the downfall of pretty much every species in one way or another. Just like the Japanese beetle. Wow, is that a big pain around here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom...Oh man I remember when they first hit my field !!! There were millions, no billions. In the fall they loved the south side of my house and crawled into every crack and all winter when it would warm up...there they were again but inside.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know they and a few others were introduced to control pests and invasive plants and became pests themselves. We are soooo lucky....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah they may be a pest but they did however do the job they were intended for, Aphids. Which caused more distruction. I do have landscape plants that no longer have any problems and we used to have swarm flies in the fall by the millions too...now none or very few.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Bak two aligatergar, I seen them on telefish'n once, probly Diskovry Chanel or somthin lyk that, oopsy on my horrible spelling. Nasty critter, looks real mean. Something a guy might want to hunt. Get right in there and call him in close with some thrashing and splashing, then take him out with a speargun or maybe bow and arrow, that would keep you outta the water anyway. A whole nubber leble in predator hunting. Any of you southerns boys tried anything of that sort? Might be something to try. Hmmmm.....


----------

